# epad....qui a testé?



## yabr (9 Septembre 2010)

bonjour
bien envie d'acheter un ipad...mais pas les sous....d'autant plus que même en occase les prix restent tres eleves

j'ai trouvé une annonce de "Epad" de marque robot,qui tourne sous android,et qui possede webcam incorporee,pour visio sur msn ou skype...

je sais que l'ecran et l'autonomie ne sont pas au top,mais je me dis que juste pour surfer,android peut faire l'affaire...surtout pour 125 euros

qui a deja testé l'epad????comment le jugez vous??

merci a vous...


----------



## schwebb (9 Septembre 2010)

Ça marche très bien, l'imitation. 

Moi j'ai un aPhone, un MurdeBook et un similiMac, j'en suis très content. 

Je roule d'ailleurs en Bémerdvé, elle est aussi bien que l'original. Mon VTT est un LaCaillasse, j'achète mes fringues chez Gasoil, mes costards chez Douche et Grablabla, mes chaussures chez Popol Schmitt ou Jean-Baptiste Godelureau, et ma bouffe chez Fauché. Mon appareil photo est un Bertha, avec un objectif Lambda (pour les initiés, celle-là ).

Je tape ce message depuis un clavier blueprout, et je me sers d'une TragicMousse qui marche impec.

Bon, je vais éteindre ma télé Pionne Hure, me coucher dans mon Épaidada, et mettre mon réveil Philippe pour demain matin (faut que j'aille chez Hic et A).


----------



## yabr (10 Septembre 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Ça marche très bien, l'imitation.
> 
> Moi j'ai un aPhone, un MurdeBook et un similiMac, j'en suis très content.
> 
> ...


 
 trop drole ! t'en a d'autres?


----------



## schwebb (10 Septembre 2010)

yabr a dit:


> trop drole ! t'en a d'autres?



Plein. 



Pour en revenir à ton sujet, désolé, je ne connais pas l'ePad. Mais ça aura au moins eu le mérite de remonter le topic.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Septembre 2010)

L'epad, jean sarkozy l'a testé. Ca avait l'air bien sur le papier, mais à l'arrivée ça amène pas mal de soucis. :rateau:





Si vous me cherchez, je suis déjà parti.


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2010)

Tu as bien regardé les specs techniques ?
C'est un 7 pouces seulement, le surf ne sera pas super confortable car l'écran est à 800 pixels de large, la majorité des sites sont passés à 1000 pixels, un apn de 1,3 mpx (à jeter), 2 minuscules Go de stock interne, 256 mo de ram (là c'est identique à l'iPad en effet), un proc à 533 Mhz&#8230; effectivement 125 &#8364; c'est bien le prix du produit&#8230; car ça ne vaut pas plus (et sans doute bien moins en fait).  

Non, non, non&#8230;


----------



## yabr (11 Septembre 2010)

momo-fr a dit:


> Tu as bien regardé les specs techniques ?
> C'est un 7 pouces seulement, le surf ne sera pas super confortable car l'écran est à 800 pixels de large, la majorité des sites sont passés à 1000 pixels, un apn de 1,3 mpx (à jeter), 2 minuscules Go de stock interne, 256 mo de ram (là c'est identique à l'iPad en effet), un proc à 533 Mhz effectivement 125  c'est bien le prix du produit car ça ne vaut pas plus (et sans doute bien moins en fait).
> 
> Non, non, non


 

je te remercie je t'ecoute et je ne l'achete pas....ce qui m'avait mis en confiance c'est qu'il y avait android dessus.....
android ne doit pas etre si mal que ça?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2010)

Android je ne m'avancerais pas, je ne l'ai pas eu en mains (fluidité, ergonomie, configuration globale, etc) ça semble par certains points très intéressant et plus complet qu'iOS mais ce n'est pas le système et sa puissance qui compte, c'est la meilleure adéquation entre le hard et le soft et le souci de l'ergonomie qui fait qu'un produit et supérieur à un autre,.
Encore plus dans le multitouch, sur iOS il y a des imperfections, il y a des manques aussi mais globalement l'expérience au quotidien, en déplacement ou chez soi, sur un coin de table ou dans la voiture ça reste très usuel, seul l'écran a ses limites en lumière du jour lumineuse (reflets, densité du rétro-éclairage), limites que l'on retrouve partout sur n'importe quel écran LCD (apn, ordinateur, smartphone).
Pour toutes ces tablettes c'est un test en réel qui peut t'apporter une réponse valable, le reste, les on-dit à droite ou à gauche sur le web c'est souvent très partiel quand ce n'est pas partisan, Apple compris.


----------



## jujubnt (10 Janvier 2011)

Saluuuut ! 
J'ai eu l'epad comme cadeau a Noel mon pere m'a dit le prix, 160 euros ! Pas cher du tout pour une tablette ! en plus les applis sont TO TA LE MENT gratuites ( c'est clair pas toutes mais les plus intérressante le sont !  ) sur l'android market ! alors au lieu de payer la peau des fesse un i pad je conseille ca, de plus on est obligé de passer par l'itunes store ! galere quoi ! alors tout est payant ! 
Enfin ca fait 3 semaines toujours pas decue vraiment ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------

Et aussi ! La qualité de l'ecran est vraiment exeptionelle pour les films et tout cest super ! je vous le conseille vraiment ! Surtout il y a des ports usb, un port de carte Giga, mais pas de webcam parcontre.


----------



## bubz (12 Janvier 2011)

un port de carte Giga... waoouhhhouuu


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2011)

Et tu es rémunéré pour dire des âneries pareilles. Parce que là, ce n'est pas crédible une seconde


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Janvier 2011)

Moi à Noel j'ai reçu une belle montre Breitlex....


----------



## momo-fr (13 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Et tu es rémunéré pour dire des âneries pareilles. Parce que là, ce n'est pas crédible une seconde



Message = 1, experience = 1, ça laisse planer un GROS doute. C'est du spam déguisé, un grand classique. :mouais:


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Janvier 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Message = 1, experience = 1, ça laisse planer un GROS doute. C'est du spam déguisé, un grand classique. :mouais:




En même temps faire la pub pour un tel produit faut saluer le courage du mec....


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2011)

Si tu es payé pour, pas de soucis; comme on dit, l'argent n'a pas d'odeur.

Je suis sur que sa prose doit être trouvable sur d'autres forums et que l'on ne le reverra pas de sitôt


----------

